# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  عروض كارفور إكسبرس هذا الأسبوع في المعادي الجديدة وجرين بلازا

## ابن البلد

كارفور جرين بلازا  والمعادي الجديدة إكسبرس

 
أطياب فراخ مقلية ×12 ق + بطاطس
  27.50 جنيه             

روفى فراخ كاملة 950-1000 جم
  17.95 جنيه             

 كوكا كولا 1 لتر × 4 + هدية
  13.95 جنيه     

 المصرية مكرونة 350 ج
  2.50 جنيه             

 المستقبل أرز 5 ك
  17.50 جنيه             

 سمارت زيت خليط 1 لتر
  8.25 جنيه     

 لحمة ساخنة
  44.95 جنيه             

 جبنة بيضاء اسطنبولى
  18.50 جنيه             

 حظوظ صدور دجاج بالعظم
  18.95 جنيه     

 برتقال عصير
  1.25 جنيه             

 تفاح أصفر
  9.95 جنيه             

 تفاح أحمر مستورد
  9.95 جنيه

هذا العرض ساري من 23 مارس حتى 2 ابريل 2011

----------

